# Ideas to improve indoor cedar wall!!



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

Most likely there is drywall under the cedar. We had a similar wall and this was the case, it's thin cedar nailed to drywall. You should be able to just take the windows out, place some 2x4 support and drywall to match the existing wall.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

That looks like something that was designed by Mr. Brady of the Brady Bunch.

Andy.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i like it,sort of has a Moorish feel to it


----------

